# Your favourite features in K4 compared to K2?



## lee (Jul 1, 2010)

What do you consider to be the most important new features that has been implemented since K2?

/Johnny


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 1, 2010)

Much more flexible KSP.
Background loading.
AET.
Better stability and DFD performance.
More multiple outputs


----------



## lee (Jul 1, 2010)

Evildragon: Cool! I jumped on the upgrade special deal that ended yesterday, since I plan buying Symphobia after summer and I want to be able to use it in Kontakt.

Havent really updated my knowledge about the Kontakt versions.

Anyone else who has similiar or other favourites than EvilDragon?

/Johnny


----------



## Mahal (Jul 1, 2010)

- background loading
- ncw compression
- quickload tab


----------



## lee (Jul 1, 2010)

How much more cpu power does the ncw decompression process use? If there´s any way of measuring this?

I`m using an old computer, that´s why I`m asking.

/Johnny


----------



## Thonex (Jul 1, 2010)

UNLIMITED RAM :D o=< o=< o=< o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o 

Stability o-[][]-o 

Loading Speeds o-[][]-o 

GUI progamability o=< o-[][]-o 

AET =o


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, definitely NCW as well! Forgot to mention it the first time around.

I didn't notice any increase in CPU use while using NCW compressed stuff.


----------



## lee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thonex @ Thu Jul 01 said:


> UNLIMITED RAM :D o=< o=< o=< o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o



Awsome! Now I dont have to install more ram in my machine, cuz K4 gives me unlimited ram! 8) 

/Johnny


----------



## lee (Jul 1, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Thu Jul 01 said:


> I didn't notice any increase in CPU use while using NCW compressed stuff.



Nice! Will try it out for sure.

/Johnny


----------



## muzicphiles (Jul 6, 2010)

wave editor !! where you can do so much more with the samples !! 
scripting was not a part of K2 if i remember correctly.
library tab is really convinient
the new database and quick load are fantastic.
did we have a convolution engine in k2 ?
the new compression format ..saves space and loads samples fast !!


----------



## lee (Jul 6, 2010)

muzicphiles @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> wave editor !! where you can do so much more with the samples !!
> scripting was not a part of K2 if i remember correctly.
> library tab is really convinient
> the new database and quick load are fantastic.
> ...



Hehe, although I assume K4 is really great, K2 does have advanced scripting and a convolution engine.


----------



## muzicphiles (Jul 6, 2010)

@lee... do'h tis been ages  

.the cosmetic improvements are also good 
.double clicking in the empty tab creates a new instrument 
.resizing K4 window 
.No midi learn on right click in k2 while k4 has it !


----------

